# SC on stock LS2?



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it even reasonable? I know that the LS2 is a high comp engine, and people keep talking about superchargers. Do you guys redo the internals or are they strong enough to last with stock?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Research.

Magnacharger Pontiac GTO Intercooled Supercharger System

Says ''100% complete bolt-on system".


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I personally would not throw boost at a motor with more than 4 digits worth of miles on it. Otherwise, I'd start fresh.

Can it be done? Sure. But now you're adding extra stresses to a motor that's already been well broken in and the internals have taken a "set" to N/A power. Who knows what longevity you can expect afterwards.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JimmyFox said:


> Is it even reasonable? I know that the LS2 is a high comp engine, and people keep talking about superchargers. Do you guys redo the internals or are they strong enough to last with stock?


Yes it can be done. And no you don't have to rebuild the engine.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep it under 8lbs. and you'll be fine.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I was debating whether I wanted to keep it NA or go SC.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a maggie 112 HH that puts out 510 at the rear wheels. Put right on stock motor and run 9psi for 18K miles. No problems and I autox, road race car about 20 times a year. You will want to upgrade your clutch and axles, stubs.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

how does it do on the highway? is it annoying?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

JimmyFox said:


> how does it do on the highway? is it annoying?


 It is fine on hiway. I get 26 mpg at 80 mph taching at 1900 rpm. There is no whine at any rpm until you put your foot in it.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

SANDU002 said:


> It is fine on hiway. I get 26 mpg at 80 mph taching at 1900 rpm. There is no whine at any rpm until you put your foot in it.


I love the sound of super chargers but I had always heard they were a pain in the ass on the highway to drive


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

JimmyFox said:


> I love the sound of super chargers but I had always heard they were a pain in the ass on the highway to drive


Why would they be a pain on the highway? My daily driver has a s/c.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JimmyFox said:


> I love the sound of super chargers but I had always heard they were a pain in the ass on the highway to drive


Forced inducted cars drive like normal when not under boost.


----------



## devansgoat (Jan 30, 2009)

put my little 112 on at 4000 miles with jba shorties mids bassani catback lpe intake 2.7 pulley 2800 torque converter.car has right at 30000 miles now.all ive done is changed oil and drove it.about 6 weeks ago i drove it 90 miles to track ran it 15 times drove it home.its a great street setup.track is decent still have not fully hooked it up,being cautious with stock parts.1.85 sixtys gets me 7.50 eight mile times at 95-96 mph


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------

